# Wood switch plates



## Dakota Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

I have just finished building new kitchen cabniet doors and counter tops from recycled barn wood. The wife now wants switch plates to match counter tops! Does anyone know of plans to make wood electrical switch plates


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

Steve Good Has a couple free patterns on his website. Look like they would be easy to modify.
Switch Covers :
Wildwood Designs also have some plans that you can purchase


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, you can easily make your own switch plates and outlet covers. First off build a template for the openings you need. Next start with 3/8" thick material that is oversized and fasten it to a sacrificial backer board with double sided tape. Place the cover you want to duplicate on it and transfer the OD and openings with a pencil. Cut out the openings. Using the four sticks method frame the recessed area and rout it down to 1/8" thickness; repeat the process for the OD and edge it with part of a round over bit or other profile. Apply a sealer to both sides of the wood asap to prevent warping.


----------



## JudyEvansCollection (May 24, 2012)

Dakota Kid said:


> I have just finished building new kitchen cabniet doors and counter tops from recycled barn wood. The wife now wants switch plates to match counter tops! Does anyone know of plans to make wood electrical switch plates


Have you considered mosaic or stained glass switch covers? They're a beautiful way to complement your wood cabinets without getting too matchy! Please check out my switch plates, just google Judy Evans' Collection to see them.


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd thought about doing this myself but seeing that we've replaced most every switch cover in the house with hand-painted covers from an artist in Homer, I'll have to wait.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Wooden switch and outlet covers do not meet the electrical code for flammability issues, unless the back side is covered with metal. A piece of 28 ga galvanized steel duct material is all that is needed to meet the code requirement. It can be attached with small screws or even epoxy, but should be designed so that at least one point is in contact with the steel box or a ground connection when it is installed.

Charley


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

Excuse my ignorance. What "...the four sticks method..." is?


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Dakota Kid said:


> I have just finished building new kitchen cabniet doors and counter tops from recycled barn wood. The wife now wants switch plates to match counter tops! Does anyone know of plans to make wood electrical switch plates


Here's a few ideas.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way to make your own switch plates, little glue and a nice pattern and some clear coat spray paint. ( both printed out on the computer )

I make covers for many of my tools in the shop , this one is called "turn me on " the one in the back ground is called "turn me off "

===


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Wait, What?*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just one more way to make your own switch plates, little glue and a nice pattern and some clear coat spray paint. ( both printed out on the computer )
> 
> ...


!?..let me guess, Raggedy Ann is 'Turn me on', and Raggedy Andy is 'Turn me off'?
-lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

hahahahahaha LOL ,what do they say about big boy toys,it's hard to read but they both have text labels on them just in case I forget ( a old guy CRS thing) 

==



DaninVan said:


> !?..let me guess, Raggedy Ann is 'Turn me on', and Raggedy Andy is 'Turn me off'?
> -lol


----------



## qiiakaskdsk (Oct 29, 2015)

*easer to do this*

I just get mine here deepwoodsinnovations.com they a lot cheaper than making them and i dont wast my time


----------

